# [2007] Have Worldmark resale prices gone down?



## Tokapeba (Dec 31, 2007)

Last year I bought 12k credits for $.60 each and I had to search hard for them. Now I see plenty in this range and am sure I could get several for $.50 or less. Does anybody else see this trend and if so is it likely to continue? Will the go back up at some point? Is the bottom near?

Andy.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 31, 2007)

*WM credits are dropping like a brick - so buy some*

I have chronicled the free fall of WM credits - just did a recap, here it is:


The lowest resale price for a normalized* WM account in 2007 was 54¢
The highest normalized WM NHK (No House Keeping account) for 2007 was $2.50.
Currently pay no more than 65¢ a WM credit resale.

Wyndham sells WM credits for about $1.98.


This has slipped from 4 years ago when:


Lowest resale price was 80¢ a credit normalized
We bought a NHK account for $1.50 a credit
Wyndham (Actually TrendWest the developer at that time) sold WM credits for $1.55

This means that the retail price of WM credit sold from Wyndham went up 28% while the resale price went from 80¢ to an average of 65¢ for a loss of 19%.  This means that WM credits have not kept up with the 28% increase of the developer buy lost 19% themselves or *a 47% relative loss in value in 4 years.*

Will this stop?  I don’t think so and have forecasted a low of 38¢ for many years now.

Should you buy WM credits – yes but only 6,000 maximum.  You can rent unlimited amounts of WM credits from the 250,000+ WM owners for about 7¢ each, of which about 5¢ is the MF that you would have to pay anyway.

*So I still recommend folks get a 6,000 WM credit account and rent as much usage as you want for peanuts.*


Do a little leg work and you should find 50¢ without too much problems.


* Normalized means that a 6,000 WM credit account, for example, would have 6,000 credits ready to spend.  Add or subtract 7¢ a credit to get to 6,000 credits..  I am using the eMails sent from a large WM reseller to get these prices.  Prices can be found MUCH cheaper thru other sources.


----------



## Tokapeba (Jan 1, 2008)

What about rental credits? Has 7¢ been the norm for a while? What about the Houskeeping token, WM gives one with each year or for how many credits? Should this be a factor when making an offer on credits?

Andy.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 1, 2008)

Tokapeba said:


> What about rental credits? Has 7¢ been the norm for a while? What about the Houskeeping token, WM gives one with each year or for how many credits? Should this be a factor when making an offer on credits?
> 
> Andy.



I've never rented WM credits but I've seen 7¢ referenced for a few years.

The HK token is 1 per 10,000 WM credits, they too have a rental value but I don't know what it is.  They have no bearing on buying credits, but I've really not paid attention to them since I have a NHK account.


----------



## herindoors911 (Jan 2, 2008)

HK tokens can be sold in the $45 - $55 range.

TLS have noticed a downturn in resale prices for Worldmark, but say their price is now increasing.

PerryM utilizes one broker's resale accounts for his mathematics.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 4, 2010)

I know this post is from a couple of years ago, but I find it interesting because I am in the middle of completing a transaction for $0.41 per credit. It was by far the best deal that I found; most of the others were in the $0.50 range.


----------



## LLW (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I know this post is from a couple of years ago, but I find it interesting because I am in the middle of completing a transaction for $0.41 per credit. It was by far the best deal that I found; most of the others were in the $0.50 range.



41 cents is a great price.  Then learn how to best use your WM credits on www.wmowners.com.


----------



## pacman (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I know this post is from a couple of years ago, but I find it interesting because I am in the middle of completing a transaction for $0.41 per credit. It was by far the best deal that I found; most of the others were in the $0.50 range.



Most are in the 50 cent range. You have to look hard, but they can be found in the 40 cent range, which I also bought at earlier this year (6000 point).

pacman


----------



## GregT (Nov 4, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I know this post is from a couple of years ago, but I find it interesting because I am in the middle of completing a transaction for $0.41 per credit. It was by far the best deal that I found; most of the others were in the $0.50 range.



Nathan, how many credits are you buying?  Congratulations, that is a great price!


----------



## redsox9547 (Nov 16, 2010)

I just had an offer accepted on a very large package for $.42 per point with 70,000 banked.


----------

